# Is this normal?



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Just wondering...

I have recently slipped/fell down/did a complete header down the slope that is CC cigars. I had tried a few here and there that were gifted to me from very generous BOTL's and was not all that impressed....until now. It was not a conscience decision it just seemed to happen but for some odd reason whenever I go to get a smoke I invariably reach for a CC.

This leads to a problem...I do not have a huge stockpile of CC's just sitting around. I am currently in between 20 and 30 and at this rate those will not last long either. Hell I have already bought a nice sampler from a fellow BOTL for another 14 and am VERY eagerly awaiting those.

I have tried about a dozen NC's over the last few weeks and they really have left me.....I don't know...wanting...I guess for lack of a better term. I can't even figure out exactly what it is that I feel as though I am missing. It really is something undescribable.

I thought my little hobby was expensive enough without this little revelation...already have a box of El Principe on the buy radar....:r

So is this normal? Or am I just being suckered in by the mystique that is the cuban cigar?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sometimes I go on kicks. I don't smoke much now with the weather and time constraints, so when I go to get a smoke, it is usually Cuban, but only if is warm enough where I can savor the cigar, like in Rob's mancave. Despite this, there was a night not too long ago that I actually felt like smoking a NC. Grabbed an Illusione, and it was very enjoyable. I will smoke a bunch of one and then have a craving for the other. However, I would say that more times than not I reach for a CC. Don't know if it's the mystique or the crack they put in there, but that's how it is.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

chinese cigars are the best!!!:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

r-ice said:


> chinese cigars are the best!!!:tu


:tpd: That's funny!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

a good CC will cost less then an "equal" NC.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

With a title like that, I expected much worse. Thanks for keeping it classy. :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> a good CC will cost less then an "equal" NC.


Thats really the insane thing. I mean, my favorite NC sticks is probably an Illusione m7, and I picked up a box of those and it was 180 for twelve 'gars. Compare that to a few of the CC boxes, and it really is an eye opener.

But I do think the "forbidden fruit" does play into it a little bit, and that most normal joes on the street don't have them. How much of that is different for every person.

I will say that I am thoroughly enjoying my venture into the CC realm, and that I am investing in them for tasting and aging purposes.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Completely normal.

I find that many cigar smokers smoke alone; or at least spend a great deal of time smoking solitary. If that is the case then status really isn't your motivation (even if it is on a subconcious level).

Then again if we are going to define cigars along the very broad lines of Cuban and Non Cuban, then odds are there will be fairly even numbers on each side.

Your right there is something, something poorly defined by someone with my expressive abilities, that Cuban cigars have. Thats not to say Non Cubans don't have some or all of that something. I don't know if it is completely mental or not.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Costa said:


> Thats really the insane thing. I mean, my favorite NC sticks is probably an Illusione m7, and I picked up a box of those and it was 180 for twelve 'gars. Compare that to a few of the CC boxes, and it really is an eye opener.
> 
> But I do think the "forbidden fruit" does play into it a little bit, and that most normal joes on the street don't have them. How much of that is different for every person.
> 
> I will say that I am thoroughly enjoying my venture into the CC realm, and that I am investing in them for tasting and aging purposes.


one of the things I think CC have for them is they are Puro, look into the Ashton Heritage Puro Sol, buy one and tell me what you think. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> Yep.


:tpd:

Yep. It's a very long fall...


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

At this point I am with you 100%

I keep trying NC's and I have yet to find one that I like as much as some of my Cubans not all mind you. 

I also agree that it isn't a status thing, I smoke 90% of the time alone so if I liked a $2 gar i would smoke it all the time. El Principe's are my current favourite but I have been smoking RASS and Petite Punch fairly regularly too.

Now I upped my research on NC's and have a couple of boxes inbound that I am going to give a try. I keep trying for many reasons, but mostly it is the fun in the hobby to try different smokes to see what is out there. Otherwise I would have 4 or 5 different types of Gars in my humi and smoke happily away if that was all there was to it, but I enjoy the whole experience of Cigars. From buying, to trying from storing to trading to bombing. But if I am 100% honest so far in the smoking end nothing has stood up to the CC's that I have smoked.

I know I would fail a blind taste I have no doubts there. And I am sure there are great NC's out there that I will like, I just haven't found it yet.

Just my :2


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

Slip Slidin' Away....:ss


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I can easily say it is not a status thing with me either since I smoke by myself at least 95% of the time. Where I differ perhaps is that like I said the first few that I had I thought were average at best. However now I can't seem to get enough of them. Maybe it was a experience thing since the first CC I had I had only been smoking cigars for about 4 months.

It is just so hard to explain what the taste is that I seem to be missing now when I smoke a NC. I do however have to admit I was gifted a DPG Black Label from Icehog that was VERY tasty...probably the best NC I have had in at least a month. Very tasty but still would have traded it for a Lusitania or Monte #2....

My wife just shakes her head when she see's my wish list at one of the site's that will remain nameless...it is sitting at about $2800 worth of stuff right now...:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Totally normal without a doubt. Forbidden fruit, "cuban twang", Fidel's Beard?
Whatever it is, there is something about an ISOM, that I have not found in any other smoke. The crazy part is that I dont have a favorite marca. I can find something different in every one. I love the rustic grassy flavor of Diplo's, the quality and smoothness of a Cohiba, or the sophisticated nuances of a Cuaba, Ramon Allones or Vagueros. I like the machine made JLP's as much as the high quality of Partagas. I got it BAAAAAD.:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, 100% completely normal. 

I buy and smoke NCs for the novelty factor because where I'm at they are not as easy to come by compared to Cubans. My humidor is stocked with about 80% Cubans and more likely than not, I'd reach for a RASS or a Boli PC because they give me what I want from a cigar, I'm familiar with their profile and it is very comforting, very pleasing.

But some NCs are good, very good and with over 1200 NC brands and only around 32 Cuban marcas, I'm steadily smoking my way through the NCs to expand my horizon. I've hardly made a dent, tho.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

I am going to say that i am the complete opposite, I live in Australia where pretty much the only things we can get here are CCs. Lately i have been wanting more NCs as they are harder to find here.

Basically i see it as a forbidden fruit thing, i smoke alone 99.99% of the time as none of my friends like smoking cigars, some actually go so far as to detest them, so status for me is not the issue.

The issue is me wanting to try smokes that i cannot get here regularly/easily, and expanding not only my knowledge of cigars in general, but my knowledge of cigars from specific countries.

Maybe im just wierd......

James


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Yep.





chibnkr said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Yep. It's a very long fall...


:tpd: :tpd:

I think you're proof, Michael, that it's almost an endless fall. :r Wait ... did I say "you"? I mean "most of us." :r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Yep. It's a very long fall...


...and one where it's often impossible to keep ahold of your sanity, much less your wallet...:tu


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

AsetOne said:


> I am going to say that i am the complete opposite, I live in Australia where pretty much the only things we can get here are CCs. Lately i have been wanting more NCs as they are harder to find here.
> 
> Basically i see it as a forbidden fruit thing, i smoke alone 99.99% of the time as none of my friends like smoking cigars, some actually go so far as to detest them, so status for me is not the issue.
> 
> ...


Well whenever you want to trade CC's for NC's let me be the first in line...:r


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

If you think it's bad now, wait until you try your first vintage/rare Havana...........much worse than the "initial fall" and about ten times more expensive.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Bruce said:


> If you think it's bad now, wait until you try your first vintage/rare Havana...........much worse than the "initial fall" and about ten times more expensive.


I have a few with age on them that have been gifted and have already smoked a couple of others that had more than 10 years and yes they were:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

Looking at those prices however I have had to think long and hard about selling grandma into a white slavery ring...:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Totally normal without a doubt. Forbidden fruit, "cuban twang", Fidel's Beard?
> Whatever it is, there is something about an ISOM, that I have not found in any other smoke. The crazy part is that I dont have a favorite marca. I can find something different in every one. I love the rustic grassy flavor of Diplo's, the quality and smoothness of a Cohiba, or the sophisticated nuances of a Cuaba, Ramon Allones or Vagueros. I like the machine made JLP's as much as the high quality of Partagas. I got it BAAAAAD.:tu


"Normal" coming from Bob is like asking a crack-addict if its "normal" to want to build your own lab.

But to answer your question... Heck yeah your normal!!!!:chk


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

A nc is not the same after a few Party Shorts.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> If you think it's bad now, wait until you try your first vintage/rare Havana...........much worse than the "initial fall" and about ten times more expensive.


So true....:w


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> "Normal" coming from Bob is like asking a crack-addict if its "normal" to want to build your own lab.
> 
> But to answer your question... Heck yeah your normal!!!!:chk


Hey now, I resemble that remark.

I am quite thankful I have only ventured into "aged" and not Vintage smokes. But recently thanks(?) to pinoyman (Damn You Rollito!), I have ventured into the world of "custom rolls" At the Chico Herf we shared an amazing Cueto Salamones, probably the most complex smoke I have ever tasted. This can lead to nothing but homelessness. :dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The answer to your question is _no_. You're going to die.....eventually. Enjoy it while you can! :ss


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Yep, as others have said it is normal. You are now officially in the Cuban cigar addicts club. 

Keep an eye on the mail for your secret decoder ring :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

The message always say "Drink Your Ovaltine". Ops...wrong ring!:r



PuffDaddy said:


> Yep, as others have said it is normal. You are now officially in the Cuban cigar addicts club.
> 
> Keep an eye on the mail for your secret decoder ring :ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> The message always say "Drink Your Ovaltine". Ops...wrong ring!:r


and to think I thought I would be the first one to get to drop that line.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Mystophales said:


> Well whenever you want to trade CC's for NC's let me be the first in line...:r


You got it mr. mystophales 

James


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

burninator said:


> With a title like that, I expected much worse. Thanks for keeping it classy. :tu


I thought the same thing...now on to the topic.

I feel myself in a similar predicament. There are plenty that cost LESS than a DC...and taste way better. The down-side for me is that I burn through boxes a lot quicker...and I like to age them now and again.

I usually keep my stock about 75/25 (C/D) so I always have options.

...but I agree that it is a VERY slippery slope.


----------



## josho2001 (Jan 8, 2008)

I dunno, when I first has a CC I was so blown away I couldn't even touch a NC for a few months, it seemed like every one I'd try was just bad, but lately I've found that I do enjoy most Padron's, especially the Maduro 1926's, Millenium Davidoff's and a few others, but that brings us back to the monetary question, Why pay between 15 and 20 bucks for a NC when I could have any number of CC's for 7 that I absolutely love. You know, other than a slight fear of my government.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

did you get the heritage puro-sol?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Being here in Canada, I have access to both CC's & NC's. I do enjoy NC's, but the bottom line to me is that a Cuban cigar is a much better smoke.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

BigVito said:


> did you get the heritage puro-sol?


I got a fiver from Famous adn thought they were very good...but I would still rather have a Bolivar Gold Medal or PC. I have found some other NC's that I really enjoy...

La Aurora Preferido Robusto
San Cristobal
DPG Black
DPG Serie JJ
Ashton Puro Sol
Oliva V

Out of that list however the only one that I might be able to get cheaper than a box of CC's is the DPG Black. I have found deals here and there (CI) so I have stocked up on some of them but I still seem to reach for a CC before a NC.

I swear everytime I go to some the CC sites I feel like I am going down a slip and slide while covered in Crisco. It is damn tasty ride though...:r


----------

